# Public domain music theory books



## jani

I don't have any extra money atm, so could you recommend me some public domain music theory books, mainly about harmony because my knowledge of harmony is a disgrace for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Romantic Geek

I would really strongly advise against using any harmony book in the public domain. The field of music theory has _radically_ changed since 1923...


----------



## Lunasong

This is an illustrated music theory teaching guide written by a professor at my son's college.

http://academic.udayton.edu/tobyrush/theorypages/complete.pdf

Starts out with very basic music theory and gets into what I think you are looking for near the middle of the series. I think it is easy to understand.


----------

